# Amityville Horror house for sale again



## Johnny Thunder

That would be some open house.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1281233/Amityville-Horror-house-sale.html


----------



## Uruk-Hai

If you can't afford the real thing and happen to be into model trains there's this to be soon available. 

Amityville Vacation Home Kit


----------



## Goblin

Although the murders actually took place in the house. The Lutz's later confessed
that they had played a hoax. Everyone who's lived in the house since has claimed nothing happened.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I didn't know they fessed up to it. They sure knew how to sell a lot of books.

It is a shame the house had to be remodeled because of tourists.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

crrrreeeeeepppppyyyyy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Moving sale!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38807216/ns/today-entertainment/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if they have any Halloween props for sale?:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I watched a tv interview with a the son, Ronald Defoe, Jr., and a physiciatrist and he didn't mention that the voices made him to it. He just kept stating throughout the interview that the children in the family hated the dad so much because he used to beat them keep them short leash. Ronald stated that the oldest daughted actually wanted the father dead and asked Ronald to help out and just scare him so he would stop putting the family through this torment. At no time was there a reference to any supernatural powers/voices that caused the murders that night.


----------



## Desmodus

Yeah, the whole thing was hoax, and was admitted as such. I believe Jay Anson, who wrote the original book, was one of the first to admit it.
Sadly, there are still a lot of "true believers" who refuse to let it go, and still swear it was really happened.. mostly because of the paranormal/ghost hunting husband-wife team of Ed and Lorraine Warren, shucksters if ever there were. 
William Weber, the original defense attorney for Ronald DeFeo, admitted he cooked the whole thing up with the Lutz's over "many a bottle of wine". 
Further, many multimillion dollar lawsuits got thrown around over this, so, if you follow the money, you can see who was trying to profit from the whole thing.

I don't disbelieve in ghosts, but I think it's clear the Amityville Horror was a joke.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure was, loved the book though, still remember reading it in late summer, suns setting getting a bit cool out..hey, I'm in the shade as I'm reading about the red eyes in the window on the second floor....yikes!
had to move the chair to a nice lighted spot in the yard!!


----------



## Spooky1

*'Amityville' house for sale*

If you don't mind bleeding walls or voices telling you to "Get Out"! This might be the house for you.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/03/showbiz/movies/amityville-horror-house-for-sale/index.html?hpt=hp_bn9

It's actually the house used in the movie, not the original from the book.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The scariest thing about that house is the price tag:jol:


----------



## Saturday8pm

File the whole "Amityville" fiasco under Shameless Commerce. I mean, REALLY, profiting off the misery, MURDER, of others? Is this what it comes to? I know, I know ... nuthin' new. But this one was a new low. And YEAH I did read the book. 'twas OK for what it was. Shameless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hardly - the original story was a hoax.


----------



## Saturday8pm

Oh, I know Rox ... when I first read the "hoax" report, I wasn't shocked. But this sort of exploitation is tasteless.


----------



## Buzz

Personally, I think the same thing has happened with "The Haunting in Connecticut". Another storied connected to the Warrens. First there was the documentary. Then the big screen movie. And now they are telling the story yet again on "Paranormal Witness".

Every time they tell the story, they tell it differently. I've gotten to the point where I don't believe anything Lorraine Warren says... and I don't trust her nephew John Zaffis either.


----------



## joey207

Hoax or not, my wife would never live there. Hmmmm. This may be the ideal vacation home afterall!


----------



## Saturday8pm

Buzz said:


> Personally, I think the same thing has happened with "The Haunting in Connecticut". Another storied connected to the Warrens. First there was the documentary. Then the big screen movie. And now they are telling the story yet again on "Paranormal Witness".
> 
> Every time they tell the story, they tell it differently. I've gotten to the point where I don't believe anything Lorraine Warren says... and I don't trust her nephew John Zaffis either.


Buzz, I live a few towns south of Southington, seen the house and can confirm it's all hogwash. Perhaps some of the family did hear / see something but we have a case of creative license here.

I've seen Lorraine Warren and enjoyed her "lecture" thoroughly, but I put no stock in it.

As Criswell the soothsayer in "Ed Wood" admitted, "It's showbiz, Eddie."


----------

